# Hooked beaks



## Molly (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a pigeon friend who lives in the centre of my city who I'm very fond of. I met her when she was very bedraggled and started feeding her every few days. She's now looking a little less bedraggled, and seems to have no problem eating mixed seeds from my palm. But I know hooked beaks are generally a problem among tame birds and need to be filed so they don't starve. Will a feral like this one be able to get by scavenging in the city, or will her beak eventually make it impossible for her to eat?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That beak will make it nearly impossible for her to pick up seed off the ground.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Such a cute bird. Thanks for helping it.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Molly, some years ago I rescued an overgrown beak pigeon, Pulcino. He was a youngster: he was really really skinny (the upper beak was really long and hooked!) and literally covered by parasites. 
I adopted him: I have to trim and to file his beak every 2/3 weeks because it grows in a fast way.

At your place I would try to catch her and then adopt her or find her a good home. It could become really hard (or impossible) eating with that beak. 

Here (click on "illnesses and injuries" - "more options" - "overgrown beak") you can read a few informations about overgrown beak:

www.pigeonrescue.co.uk


----------



## Molly (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks guys. I've looked at local shelters that take or specialise in pigeons and doves and there seem to be one or two close by. I just hate to take an animal out of the (semi) wild, but I guess it might be the only option. I've been feeding her for three months and she hasn't seemed to lose weight yet, but she does have this scruffy, bedraggled appearance. I guess that's because she needs her beak to pick out parasites and comb her feathers, right?
Thank you so much for the help and links. I love that you guys are supportive of helping feral pigeons as well as pets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Make sure you check them out well before bring her there. You don't want her to spend her life in a cage. No quality there.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks to you for caring about her 😊.

Where do you live? Maybe someone can suggest you a serious pigeon protection group/association who can help you to find a good home or a good shelter.

I don't know how things work there but here some vets help animals (cats, dogs but even pigeons, etc) to find a family, for example I adopted 3 babies pigeons from my vet. 

You could even try to post a message in the adoption section of the forum.


----------



## Molly (Jan 19, 2019)

Colombina, that's really sweet of you to adopt all these poorly pigeons and look after them! How rewarding to know you've saved all those lives!

I live in Manchester, in England, and there seems to be a rescue centre close by specifically for pigeons and doves. I'd ring them first though to see if they'd take a pigeon like this one, and what sort of life she'd have.

I'm a bit worried though because I haven't seen the girl for several days, and it's been really cold at night.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Molly said:


> Colombina, that's really sweet of you to adopt all these poorly pigeons and look after them! How rewarding to know you've saved all those lives!
> 
> I live in Manchester, in England, and there seems to be a rescue centre close by specifically for pigeons and doves. I'd ring them first though to see if they'd take a pigeon like this one, and what sort of life she'd have.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though because I haven't seen the girl for several days, and it's been really cold at night.


Hi Molly. Would you mind posting the details of this rescue center (a link would be nice)? We get people from the UK on this board with pigeon problems from time to time and it'll be a good if we could provide them with contact details of such a rescue center when applicable. Thanks.


----------



## Molly (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi John, I'm not sure about a website, but this is how I found them, and there are links here to their Facebook and a phone number. https://helpwildlife.co.uk/rescues/0639/


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words, Molly.

I'm sorry to hear you didn't see her for several days... I understand and share your concern, I really hope she is fine. Please let us know if you see her.

I don't live in England so I don't know nothing about the rescue centre you found. I know that here on PT people suggest this UK pigeon protection group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Please keep us updated, I really hope everything is ok for your feathered friend.


----------

